# SURABAYA | Grand Sungkono Lagoon | 54 fl | 48 fl | 34 fl x 3 | U/C



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Name : Grand Sungkono Lagoon
Location : Jl. Meyjend Sungkono-Villa bukit mas, Surabaya Barat
Developer : PT PP


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*February 2017*


ANDR3Y said:


> Venetian Tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...





undisturbed said:


> Progress Mall and Caspian Tower
> 
> IMG_3697 by Surabaya Skyscraper, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_3696 by Surabaya Skyscraper, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



cak cuk said:


> Sebagian facade mall nya sudah terlihat.


----------

